
What Packt pays its course authors revealed - cepth
https://web.archive.org/web/20181110070042/https://www.upwork.com/job/Authoring-Video-Course-with-Packt-Publications_~01cff536271520c978/
======
cepth
I was made aware of this posting by Packt on Upwork. It seems that they pay
their video course authors $1000 and a 16% royalty for a 3-4 hour video
course.

This _seems_ to be comically low. Packt seems to have a reputation on HN for
being a "lower end" publisher, but this puts those $10 fire sales they have on
content in a new light.

~~~
billfruit
I think they are majorly based in India,and while these rates aren't stellar,
they may be par rates in India.

